# Do you cook?



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2008)

I read a post where one of our members, Rochie, said he is a chef. I got to thinking that we don't have a post where we can share some good recipes, like barbeque or bratwurst. I wasnt thinking about turning this into an Oprah or Rachel Ray forum.......but we all love to eat. And some can cook better than others.

So what do you say? Care to share some of your favorites?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2008)

I cook about 95% of the meals around here but I don't time at the moment to throw a recipe at yah. How about instead of Lucky giving us his scones recipe we post manly, fireside, colon busting fare?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll do that, if you tell us where you found the knitting plans for that looooovely sweater that you're wearing, it soooo bring out eyes, it's absoooluutely goooorgeous....*sshole!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I cook about 95% of the meals around here but I don't time at the moment to throw a recipe at yah. How about instead of Lucky giving us his scones recipe we post manly, fireside, colon busting fare?



Exactly. I don't really care to get Lucky's quiche recipe!


----------



## Becca (Mar 25, 2008)

IMHO..I can cook my a** off. 

Recipes!??!..WE don't need no stinkin' recipes!!!!! 

I cook by smell and taste..


----------



## timshatz (Mar 25, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Recipes!??!..WE don't need no stinkin' recipes!!!!!
> 
> I cook by smell and taste..



That's the sign of somebody who is a good cook.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> IMHO..I can cook my a** off.
> Recipes!??!..WE don't need no stinkin' recipes!!!!!
> I cook by smell and taste..




I'm with you, Baby Girl. A dash of this and a pinch of that. I share the
cooking duties with my bride. I can make a great mess of spaghetti, and
I make my own sauce. I broil a steak like the guy at Golden Corral. I have
"steak-dar", too. I leave the baking of sweats and cakes pies to the
missus, tho. 

Charles


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2008)

i'd tell what i just done for my lunch but i dont want to sound unmanly !


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 25, 2008)

My recipe for ya. Make fire( preferably decent bonfire)
Find large cow (cut in half)
Find 2 buddies (that WILL buy the beer)
Drink said beer
Throw half cow in fire (no fire jumping after this is done)
Drink more beer
Start burping contest
Eat
Pass out (the womenfolk will clean while you digest)





Enjoy


----------



## Becca (Mar 25, 2008)

I am NO WHERE near patient enough to bake. I'm giddy when a cake from a box comes out right.  

as for grilling..I'm from Texas... if you kill it, I will grill it. AND WELL!

I used to have patrons at my bar whose wives wouldn't eat anything that DIDN'T come from a store..they'd bring it to me so I could cook it up for them. YUM!

WHAT I have never understood, from my own experience..it doesn't matter what the woman looks like(hell, i'd grill in the rain) cover her in the smell of BBQ pit and you have to beat them off with a stick...and NOT in a good way.


----------



## Erich (Mar 25, 2008)

I make a Killer PP and J

honestly even with my limited back-country cooking skills I can still survive, but being a master at it I am not, will leave that to my Warrioress

tonight home-made pizza, thick crust, dang can't beat that !, at least I can grate cheese without busting up the grater


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Or your knuckles?


----------



## drgondog (Mar 25, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I am NO WHERE near patient enough to bake. I'm giddy when a cake from a box comes out right.
> 
> as for grilling..I'm from Texas... if you kill it, I will grill it. AND WELL!
> 
> ...



I'm with you but I will share a couple of 'no grill' recipes..

Artichoke Chicken

Big iron skillet-medium heat
a little olive oils and 1/4 stick of butter, a dash of garlic
put the chicken (WITH SKIN) on the skillet cold as it is firing up
cook and turn to brown on either side
near the end of the 'brwon cycle put in a couple of chopped green onions and let them work for about 3 minutes.

add 1/4 cup of dry white wine (while sipping the rest of the bottle) with 1/4 cup water and pour in, cover and reduce heat

Take a small container of artichokes, chop 'em up a little more, and add to skillet.

Chop up about a half cup of mushrooms and add to skillet, stir up all the vegs into the bottom.

The Chicken w/o wine, artichokes, onion and mushrooms cooks about 15 plus minutes, then its about five minutes doing the other stuff, then 5-10 more minutes coocking covered below 'medium' heat..until chicken doen to your taste.

Serve with either white rice or Uncle Ben's Wild Rice and pour gravy on top.

Salad or extra veg like brocolli if you want more.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm still shuddering over Erich's "PP and J". I don't even want to know...


----------



## DBII (Mar 25, 2008)

I admit that I can cook and bake. I can make both cakes and cookies without a box mix.  Ok, I know but the lady's like it when you cook for them....it is a skill that has come in handy.  Guys get a slow cooker. Throw in a can of french cut green beans, mushrooms, onions, tomato sause and paste. Cover some chicken with italian seasoning and place it on top of the mess. Let is cook for about 6 hours while you are out watching for breaking news. When you return, boil up some pasta. Pour chicken and all over the pasta and serve with a salad. The ladies will think that you worked all day making her diner. 

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

Chicken... 6 hours?? Sounds like it would come out like stringy mush.


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2008)

whats ppand j


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2008)

i dont cook from scratch at home that often i find it difficult to cook for less than 25 people also have to do my own clean up at home no junior staff members to do it for me


----------



## DBII (Mar 25, 2008)

The chicken turns out firm. You can also use white wine as a stock. I made some again over the weekend. Throw food in the slow cooker and return from work with dinner/supper ready to go. If you want a mess try cooking rice in the slow cooker. I like steaming the rice and then added it after everything else is finished. What for christmas and I will share my christmas cookies with everyone, your choice of wild turkey or rum.....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

Aahhh...slow cooker.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

rochie said:


> whats ppand j



Hopefully a typo of Peanut Butter and Jelly (PB and J).

And not...


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2008)

i'd rather have peanut butter and banana


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 25, 2008)

Chefs are the bain of my existance , I deal with them every day if they are cool they get called Chef , if they aren't I'll call them the cook. Irks them to no end  . I usually eat free via the cool chefs . Today I was given a big prime rib sandwich with sauted portobellos shrooms and provolone


----------



## Becca (Mar 25, 2008)

DBII said:


> I admit that I can cook and bake. I can make both cakes and cookies without a box mix.  Ok, I know but the lady's like it when you cook for them....it is a skill that has come in handy.  Guys get a slow cooker. Throw in a can of french cut green beans, mushrooms, onions, tomato sause and paste. Cover some chicken with italian seasoning and place it on top of the mess. Let is cook for about 6 hours while you are out watching for breaking news. When you return, boil up some pasta. Pour chicken and all over the pasta and serve with a salad. The ladies will think that you worked all day making her diner.
> 
> DBII



You definitely got THAT one right, DB..a man that can cook is a sexy thing. One that cleans-up as well?!! I just can't imagine. ::thinks about it for a few:: Nope, can't imagine.  Its probably more than my mind can process.


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Chefs are the bain of my existance , I deal with them every day if they are cool they get called Chef , if they aren't I'll call them the cook. Irks them to no end  . I usually eat free via the cool chefs . Today I was given a big prime rib sandwich with sauted portobellos shrooms and provolone



pbfoot it always pays to be nice to the guys and gals who deliver the goods quite a few times stuff has been missing from my orders but a driver has given me stuff from some other drop off where they are not as nice people


----------



## Becca (Mar 25, 2008)

its better to NEVER F*ck with ANYONE that is handling your food or drink. THOUGH in 13 years, I only visine'd 2 people, and they BOTH had it coming!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2008)

I actually cook very often. I am sort of a hobbie chef and enjoy cooking as long as it is with fresh real ingredients. 

I especially enjoy cooking Sea Food, Cajun and Creol and Indian Food.

Here are some of my recipes. I have a lot more but most of them have not been transfered over to my new computer. I keep all my recipes in a folder there.

*Indian*

Fragrant Chicken in Creamy Almond Sauce

Ingredients
1 tablespoon olive oil 
6 (3-inch) cinnamon sticks 
5 bay leaves 
1 1/2 cups finely chopped onion 
6 garlic cloves, minced 
2 teaspoons curry powder 
1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground cardamom 
2 1/2 pounds skinned, boned chicken breasts, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth 
1/4 cup fat-free sour cream 
1 teaspoon all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon sugar 
1/4 cup slivered almonds, toasted and ground 
1/3 cup chopped red bell pepper 
2 tablespoons slivered almonds, toasted 

Heat the oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add 6 cinnamon sticks and bay leaves. Cook 2 minutes or until 
fragrant. 

Add onion and garlic; sauté 5 minutes or until tender. Add the curry powder, turmeric, salt, and cardamom. 

Add chicken and broth; bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 35 minutes or until chicken is tender.

Remove the chicken from pan with a slotted spoon. Cook remaining liquid in pan over low heat 5 minutes. 

Combine sour cream, flour, and sugar in a small bowl; stir in 1/2 cup hot liquid. Add the sour cream mixture to pan, stirring until smooth. 

Return chicken to pan; stir in ground almonds. Cook 5 minutes or until thick, stirring frequently. Sprinkle with bell pepper. Discard the cinnamon sticks and bay leaves. Sprinkle with slivered almonds; garnish with cinnamon sticks, if desired. 

*Sea Food*

Camembert Topped Salmon

4 (200 g) salmon fillets 
100 g camembert cheese, roughly chopped. 
2 shallots, sliced or chopped 
30 g parmesan cheese, grated. 
1 lemon (for juice) 
1 tablespoon olive oil 

Preheat oven to 200°C Sprinkle lemon juice over fish and leave for 5-10 minutes. 
Heat oil in a large pan. 
Cook fish in pan for 2mins on each side. 
Oil an ovenproof dish. 
Remove fish from pan and place into the oven dish. 
Sprinkle shallots, camembert cheese and parmesan cheese evenly over the fillets and place in the oven for 15mins or 
until cooked. 
Serve with salad for a lunch or on a bed of mashed potato with steamed vegetables for an evening meal. 

Baked Red Snapper With Garlic

INGREDIENTS:
2 red snapper fillets, about 6 to 8 ounces each
4 tablespoons butter
1 medium clove garlic, pressed or minced
3 or 4 drops Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon Creole or Cajun seasoning, or your own favorite seasoning blend, with salt
1/8 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
1 to 2 teaspoons minced fresh parsley
1 teaspoon snipped fresh or frozen chives, optional
3 to 4 tablespoons plain or seasoned bread crumbs
2 tablespoon freshly grated parmesan cheese, optional
PREPARATION:
Place snapper fillets in a baking dish which has been sprayed with a butter-flavored baking spray.
In a skillet, melt butter with garlic, Worcestershire sauce, Creole seasoning blend, pepper, parsley, 
and chives, if using. Cook 
on low for 2 minutes, just to blend flavors. Brush both sides of fish fillets with the butter and herb 
mixture. Toss bread crumbs 
in the remaining butter mixture; sprinkle over the fillets. Bake at 400° for about 12 minutes, depending 
on thickness of fillets, 
until fish flakes easily and is no longer translucent.

NGREDIENTS
1/2 cup olive oil 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
1 lemon, juiced 
1 orange, juiced 
1 teaspoon dried basil, or to taste 
2 tablespoons white wine (optional) 
30 tiger prawns, peeled and deveined 
DIRECTIONS
1.In a glass dish, mix together the olive oil, mustard, garlic, lemon juice, orange juice, basil and white wine. Add the 
prawns, and stir to coat. Cover, and let marinate for 1 hour. 

2. Heat an outdoor grill to high heat.

3.Thread prawns onto skewers. Grill for 3 to 5 minutes, turning once, until pink. 

*Poultry*

Honey BBQ Buffalo Wings

Wing Sauce
1 1/4 cup ketchup
1/3 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup molasses
1/4 cup honey
1 teaspoon liquid smoke flavoring
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon chili powder 
6-8 cups vegetable oil
20 chicken wing pieces
1 egg, beaten
1 cup milk
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
3/4 teaspoon pepper
3/4 teaspoon MSG



Combine the sauce ingredients in a small saucepan over medium heat.

Stir until ingredients are well-combined and bring to a boil.

Then reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 15-20 minutes. 

As sauce is simmering, heat up 6 to 8 cups of oil in a deep fryer set to 350 degrees. 

Combine the beaten egg with the milk in a small bowl. 

In another small bowl, combine the flour, salt, pepper and MSG. 

When oil is hot, dip each wing first in the flour mixture, then into the milk and egg mixture, and back into the flour. 
Arrange wings on a plate until each one is breaded. 

Fry the wings in the oil for 9-12 minutes or until light, golden brown. 

If you have a small fryer, you may wish to fry 10 of the wings at a time. Drain on paper towels or a rack. 

When the sauce is done, brush the entire surface of each wing with a light coating of sauce. Serve immediately. 
Makes 2-4 servings (20 wings).

Like I said I have hundreds of more recipes and I will go through and pic some.

You will have to try my *Prime Rib* recipe as soon as I transfer over the recipe. It is amazing.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 25, 2008)

Breaded Buffalo Wings thats sacriledge


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2008)

Been away all day and I guess I'll throw one in...

*South Jersey Barbecue*

1lb Ground beef
Hunt's BBQ Sauce
1 can Bush's Baked Beans
sliced onion
Pilsbury Homestyle biscuits
Mexican style shredded cheese

other ingrediants as you see fit.

Brown the beef, drain, add 1/3 of full bottle of BBQ sauce, can of baked beans, onions and anything else you want to get rid of in the fridge.

simmer 15 minutes

pour into 9x9 casserole dish. Spread evenly.

Spread cheese across top of beef mixture.

Open can of biscuits and place on top of beef mix. Completely cover beef.

Brush melted butter across top of biscuits.

Bake as per biscuits.(usually at 400 degrees for 10 minutes.)

Serve


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Breaded Buffalo Wings thats sacriledge



Dont knock it till you have tried it...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 25, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont knock it till you have tried it...


Sorry Chris it sounds good but is still chicken wing abuse


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Been away all day and I guess I'll throw one in...
> 
> *South Jersey Barbecue*
> 
> ...



Njaco, I think you're a closet redneck. Welcome to the club, bubba!


----------



## DBII (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to try the Salmon. And yes I clean as I go. The ladies not want to see a dirty kitchen. 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2008)

thank ya Billybob!!  Dijeet yet? Wuntwo?


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

That sounds good Njaco. I just may try that one.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

My dad has this great cookbook of the south. I'm talking poor redneck southern here dudes. Dessert? Left over cornbread crumbled into a glass and buttermilk poured over the top. Eat it with a spoon. To this day I love greens (collard, mustard) cooked all dang day with a hunk of salt pork.

A few years ago, I was on a business trip and stopped into a grocery store down the street from Elvis' place. I was dressed to the nines and more than a little out of place. What caught my eye in the deli? Fresh fried baloney (no bologna here folks) with strategically cut radial slices to prevent curling while cooked on the grill with BBQ sauce. Ahhh... the south. All I need is some Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2008)

Just thinking 'bout them greens got my mouth waterin'!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Dessert? Left over cornbread crumbled into a glass and buttermilk poured over the top. Eat it with a spoon. To this day I love greens (collard, mustard) cooked all dang day with a hunk of salt pork.



Greens, can't stand them.

Cornbread and milk, YUMMY!!!!!!!!!

Cornbread and molassas.....even better!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah, Thor a man who has a reservation in a southerner's heart.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Born and raised, my brother.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2008)

Introduce me to your sister!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

SO..I've been thinking of a few that ALMOST have recipes..I'd list gumbo, but that has to be shown. I don't use grease for my roux. Same with etoufee'.. 

Mexican cornbread is great and pretty easy to list..prepare your favorite cornbread (from a mix or from scratch, no matter..I just can't stand sweet.), I use 2 packets of Corn-kits. 

Then round-up, one can of corn (drain it), 8oz can of pimento(drained), you'll want 8 oz of Jalepenos(drain, again), 4 cups of cheddar(sharp) cheese(grated) and 16 oz of bacon(fried and chopped...save the grease)..chop one whole yellow onion and sautee' in the bacon grease..after that is done stir it all into the cornbread mix pour into a large pan (14x10??) OR cast iron, is usually best for cornbread. Bake to cornbread spec.(on package or from own recipe)

It is awesome! Pretty hot..if you have guests that don't care for the heat, per se..use green chiles, instead.

Les, as we all know..is a Yankee. It has been KILLIN me to figure out WTHell to cook for him. (he doesn't eat hot food?!??)  Mamas Gumbo almost killed him...PUT he was polite and ate it.(Kudos!) even with the jalepeno sausage in it. Y'all would have been proud (I was) EVEN though it did rip his lower end UP!

My expertise(if you can call it that) is Mexican and Cajun..and different varations on a theme.  My chili is confusing BUT good.


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

THOUGH I did make some awesome baked rigatoni with italian sausage for work last Friday..with stuffed catfish(for the Catholic co-workers) both came out awesome. 

I LOVE to feed people, NOT unlike an Italian Grandmother. I can't cook small, though.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

LesBride, get him a Nathan's hotdog and put your gumbo and such on top. He'll probably eat it!


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

Njaco..he'd be PISSED that i'd messed-up a Nathan's..more likely than not. 

I'm STILL kind of anti-hotdog. I skinned and processed meat for a season. I can just IMAGINE what COULD go wrong, if not careful. I wouldn't eat meat, for awhile..it took a bit to get back to sausage for SURE! WHICH is whacked..I LOVE being an omnivore!! Just too much imagination for one person.

AND for the record..(because I had to hear about it yesterday  ) Les DOES cook AND clean...just not at the same time! Pretty awesome on the clean-up, too. I left last Saturday and gave he and the boys their 'mission'..asked for a Hoo-yah, and went to Wally world. When I came home..They(he) had done an amazing job.!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

The one gripe I get about the cooking part....clean up. I'm the type that reads a recipe once then wings it...A pinch here, this looks good, etc. But the evidence is obvious!


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

I feel that a recipe is more of a suggestion than anything else..it art comes in the variations on a theme. 

OH, I just though of something when I read that post, Njaco...Did you ever see the 'Home Improvment' episode of the "Man's Kitchen"???  THATS how to handle clean-up!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Its been so long I can't remember. But I'm sure they messed it up somehow. One of my favorite cooks, have several of his books and watched his show alot - Justin Wilson. "A little wine for the roux and alittle for the cook!"


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

Do I cook? Not if we want to remain alive and healthy. I'm best in the 'washing up' department, occasionally helping with chopping bits of meat and vegetables up.

I think I could just about handle Wilbur's recipe though...


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

KUDOS! to A4K!!! A good prep-chef is hard to find.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

"Good" might be stretching it a bit, becca, but I do what I can...!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Its been so long I can't remember. But I'm sure they messed it up somehow. One of my favorite cooks, have several of his books and watched his show alot - Justin Wilson. "A little wine for the roux and alittle for the cook!"



Justin Wilson was awesome to watch....so was the Frugal Gourmet Jeff Smith.


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2008)

i can help with recipes but remember we use a lot of different ingredients over in the uk than in the us and i wont be ashamed to ask for help myself


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

right on @ rochie..I should get a 'care package' together for you that has a bunch of the fun cajun hot sauces/etc that you could play with..


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 26, 2008)

No givin away too many secrets now becca, they gotta experiment and burn like we did


----------



## AVRoe (Mar 26, 2008)

Burn !!Try thisVindalho 

This recipe comes from Goan Cookbook by Joyce Fernandes 



description 

Joyce Fernandes is a well known and accomplished authority on Goan cuisine. Do search out her book if you can find a copy (it was published in India so that might be easier said than done).

Vindalho is a good example of the marriage between Indian and Portuguese influences which typifies Goan cooking. Mind you, an authentic recipe like this produces a dish that is nothing remotely like the vindaloo you will find in your local curry house. Try it anyway! 



ingredients 


1 kg fatty pork (boneless) 
1 tsp salt 
25 dried red chillies 
1 pod garlic [yes, that's the whole bulb, each clove trimmed and peeled - ed.] 
6 [fresh] green chillies 
1 tblsp cumin seeds 
¼ tsp turmeric 
¼ tsp sugar 
vinegar as necessary [the recipe doesn't state what sort of vinegar but I would use wine vinegar - ed.] 


method 
Cut the pork into large cubes. Wipe dry and apply salt. 
Grind the next 5 ingredients using vinegar. 
Marinate the pork in the spice paste for 2 hours or overnight leaving it in the fridge. 
Arrange the marinated meat in a pan, sprinkle sugar and cover the pan. 
Cook on a slow fire till the meat is soft. 
Add [more] salt, vinegar and green chillies to taste if necessary.


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2008)

dont mind a bit of spice had cujun spiced chicken, mash potato and corn for dinner yesterday ! dont remember the brand of cajun spices i used but it was plenty hot  and the wife eats chilli sauce with everything


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

YUM..love curry. The only thing ex-hubby could cook was curried beef, it was with potatoes and peas. 

I'm more for the flavor of the pepper than the burn. I use a great deal of sarranos and green chilis, seedless. 

Pablanos are good, too..just extremely mild. Good for stuffing, though. 

The cool thing about cajun/maxi cooking is the spice is almost exactly the same..xcept the Mexi uses more cumin/chili powder and the cajun uses more cayenne/cinnamon/celery..the basics are the same.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Just curious, what utensils does everyone use? I strickly use cast iron - love it!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Weber grill
Charcoal
Fire 
Beer
Tongs


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2008)

at home cast iron, at work aluminum sauce pans and black iron saute pans plus my box of knives that weighs 35kg and has about 60 bits of kit in it


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

::sends Wilbur a bottle of starter:: : 

Sounds like a Saturday afternoon at home..(Texas)


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks becca, we just ran out of gasoline!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 26, 2008)

wok is the best for me with a rice steamer 
back up cast iron frying pan or geo foreman grill


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2008)

my tools and my dinner


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

That made me salivate! looks great! Right now making the ol' spagetti with red clam sauce.


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2008)

pasta and shellfish is winner


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG that looks good.


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2008)

loin of lamb, dauphiniose potato, baby vegetables and red wine sauce £18.50 from my kitchen


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Made my own sauce but unfortunately no fresh clams around here. Had to go with some canned. But it was ok.


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

EXCELLENT! and whoo hoo on the clam sauce! 

..and on an awwww note, that was the first thing I ever fixed Les..linguini and clam sauce, white, though..YUM!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2008)

AVRoe said:


> Burn !!Try thisVindalho
> 
> This recipe comes from Goan Cookbook by Joyce Fernandes
> 
> ...



AvRoe that sounds fantastic. I'm gonna try that one. Rice and some broccoli in the side... intriguing.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2008)

rochie said:


> loin of lamb, dauphiniose potato, baby vegetables and red wine sauce £18.50 from my kitchen



...and for those who have never had dauphiniose potatoes, you don't know what your are missing. Yummy.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, this ones for Rochie.

SPICED CHICKEN THIGHS AND GREEN SALAD
4 Servings (if you are all women)

2T olive oil
1t ground coriander
1tsp ground cumin
1/2t salt
1/2t ground cinnamon
1/4t cayenne pepper
1 and 1/4lb skinless, boneless chicken thighs
1C fresh haricot verts (in frozen section if not fresh)
1C edamame
1 Avocado cubed
3oz Blue Cheese, crumbled
1/4C ranch or blue cheese dressing

Combine oil, coriander, cumin, salt, cinnamon and cayenne. Marinate chicken thighs for a couple of hours.

Place chicken on grill, cook until tender and no longer pink, turning once.

In a large saucepan, cook haricot verts (small/thin green beans) in boiling water for 5-7 minutes. Remove.

Add edamame and cook in boiling water for 4-6 minutes. Drain.

Arrange chicken, haricot verts, edamame, avodado, and cheese on plates. Sprinkle with dressing.

Serve with homemade italian bread and lots of beer/wine.

Bon appetit!


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

...wait for it....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

.


.

.

.

.



> 4 servings (if you are all women)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> ...wait for it....



Awwhhh man, I'm crushed, Becca...


----------



## Becca (Mar 27, 2008)

good things come to those who......ah nevermind. It was good.


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2008)

will give it a go matt sounds good


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)

Let me know. One of my favs. The kids love it. Make it about once a month.


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, I can cook all the basic stuff. That's about it.


----------

